# Salt Fork Musky



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm currious how the musky fishing has been at Salt Fork lake? I'm gonna be staying there on vacation this coming week. I've never caught a musky before and I'm looking forward to giving it a try. Any suggestions would be appreciated as to what I should try(baits/presentations). Thanks


----------



## bassin101 (May 16, 2005)

ErieEye
I normally don't fish for muskies but I can tell you from past experience you can pick them up around the cabin area. I don't know if it's still there but there used to be a weedbed right out in front of the cabins near the point. Try jerkbaits or spinnerbaits over the weeds.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

All the ones I have caught at Salt have been on accident. Never got one when I was trolling for them. Always got them cranking shale points in the ski zone between the lodge and old marina while Bass fishing. I see a lot of boats trolling the cabin area just about every trip there and have seen some good ones caught around the cabins. If you throw enough crankbaits on the points one will find you


----------

